

What UX Really Is - johnjlocke
http://www.benedikt-lehnert.de/blog/what-user-experience-really-is

======
ryanisinallofus
The term UX no longer possesses meaning. As soon as graphic designers just
started adding UX to their resumes it was dead. The broad definition
eloquently described in the very well designed blog post was nice, but far too
general. Like saying Hollandaise tastes buttery. True but incomplete.

I'm going to start asking every designer I interview who has UX tacked on
their resume like a piece of flair to diagram out a complex user interaction
on a white board. In part because I want to enact the ritual hazing that is
white board interviews on others, in part because I believe it has potential
to distinguish hollandaise from mayonaise.

------
frankcaron
This seems like a convoluted way of addressing the issue, and I'm not really
sure to whom this article is addressed.

Is it to people already in product / service development? If so, it's far too
verbose an example. If it's not, it's far too vague; the direct tie is not
drawn back to development in order to adequately complete the analogy.

